# Dämpfung/noise margin downstream zu schlecht!



## eSpox (26. März 2009)

*Dämpfung/noise margin downstream zu schlecht!*

Hallöchen,


Ich wohne mitten in Bremen das vorweg, also nicht auf dem Dorf.



> Beim senden:
> 
> relative capacity occupation: 0%
> noise margin upstream: 7 db
> ...


Ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit eigentlich von meiner DSL 6000 Flat rüber zu minimal 16000 DSL Flat. Zurzeit bin und werde wohl auch bei Arcor bleiben. 
Kann mir Jemand erklären warum meine Werte so schlecht sind? Meine Freunde eine Straße weiter bekommen problemlos von Telecom&Arcor 16+ DSL Flat. Mit meinen Werten werde ich wohl kaum das bekommen was ich möchte. Gerade der noise margin downstream, mit 5 db macht mir doch arg Sorgen.



> Derzeitiger Tarif:
> 
> Gewünschtes Produkt: Arcor-DSL flat
> 
> ...


----------



## PrimeCool3r (26. März 2009)

*AW: Dämpfung/noise margin downstream zu schlecht!*

Hallo,
Das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Telefonkabel von Anno-Duwak. Da kann sich innerhalb von 100-200m alles ändern. Deine Kumpels sind wahrscheinlich einfach näher am "Verteilerkasten" als du. Auch wenn es nur 200m sind.
Aber: Bekommst du jetzt 16000 oder nicht... wenn nicht sind 10k bestimmt realistisch.

PS: ich hab ne Dämpfung von 55dB^^

MfG


----------



## eSpox (26. März 2009)

*AW: Dämpfung/noise margin downstream zu schlecht!*

Ich würde erstmal gerne meine Rauschwert auf Normalo-Nivau bringen.

Ich habe zurzeit noch nichtmal DSL 6000 Nivau wsa ich empfange.


----------



## gdfan (26. März 2009)

*AW: Dämpfung/noise margin downstream zu schlecht!*

Da kannst du aber wenig machen um die Dämpfung zu ändern. Ich würde mal bei Arcor nachfragen ab wann die DSL 16k schalten


----------



## eSpox (26. März 2009)

*AW: Dämpfung/noise margin downstream zu schlecht!*

Ja das kann aber nicht normal sein. Ich meine es kann ja nicht so schwer sein folgendes zutun:


Kabel vom Modem(Router) zum Splitt,

Splitt Rein an Strom,

Kabel vom Splitt in die Dose rein,

Kabel vom der ISDN-Box zum Splitt rein,


Ich denke aber das bei so schlechten Werten etwas nicht bei mir hier zuhause stimmen kann.


----------

